

The Caffeinated Coder: Is Caffeine Good or Bad? - jsonmez
http://simpleprogrammer.com/2014/09/22/caffeinated-coder-caffeine-good-bad/

======
Golddisk
I would say the results of the "experiment" were pretty much what I expected
after hearing about the research into the effects of caffeine on the news
before.

